# Hardman Cyclone Mixing Paddles



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been using this mixing paddle for about three weeks now. http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/paddles/

This is a very strong and very well made mixing paddle, it was created to mix drywall but I have been using it for mixing paint and it does a very good job, it cleans off easy and is a "tools for life" product so if it breaks it is replaced. It mixes a 5'er really well and it is fast as well. The mixer pivots so that it pulls the bottom of the product up. 

I tried to find flaws with this mixer and the only flaw that I am so far able to find is that it is powerful and if you have a high powered drill and do not put it on a low setting it will fling paint out of the bucket, if you are aware of this before using it should not be a problem. 

I believe that if this was marketed to paint vendors a gallon sized version would be required and would also be in my arsenal as well. 

I am only starting this thread because I was impressed with this mixer and thought that if any of my brothers of the brush were in the market for a new mixer this was the one to have and their knives and pans are nice as well. 

I will try and take a picture of it in action tomorrow when I use it again.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used this product for awhile now and here is a review I wrote on it at 
http://bloggingpainters.com/cyclone-mixing-paddles/


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to do this Sean.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good post Sean, the journey has just begun!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks peeps. That was my toe in the water piece.

Chris the google places should be active tomorrow.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the idea but how does it perform with mud or texture? I been using metal squirrel cage. It does well for paint but annoying clog for mud or text.


----------

